# New Ulta Mineral Makeup?



## mandirigma (Apr 15, 2006)

I got the circular thing in the mail yesterday. Apparently they have a new line of mineral makeup which includes foundation and eyeshadow. Anybody try them yet?

I'm mostly interested in the eyeshadows. Their regular eyeshadows are pretty well-pigmented for the price. Do the mineral shadows compare at all to the BE ones?


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 16, 2006)

hmm, maybe i'll go tomorrow and check it out, since i got that flyer thing too, and it has a coupon for some percentage off your purchase. i've never tried the ulta brand makeup, but they do have some incredibly fun stuff there, sometimes..


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_hmm, maybe i'll go tomorrow and check it out, since i got that flyer thing too, and it has a coupon for some percentage off your purchase. i've never tried the ulta brand makeup, but they do have some incredibly fun stuff there, sometimes.._

 
cool! keep us updated!

the ulta-brand pressed eyeshadows are nice and they're on sale pretty much every week (2-4-1). pretty decent pigmentation and texture (though some colors are chalky... i guess it's just a trial and error thing). hopefully the mineral eyeshadows will be just as good!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 18, 2006)

okk...so i tried this today...14.50, for a relatively small container. i didn't like bare escentuals (sp?) and i didn't like this either. the sales person spent like 20 minutes trying to figure out my shade, since theres a limited range of shades..in the store it looked ok, once i got it home, i realized how much i hated mineral makeup. so for me, its not worth it, if you like mineral foundations, i'd say try it. the coverage is ok, but it seemed a little chalky looking, even with moisturizer and primer under it, and the mineral veil thing over it..i'll probably end up returning it..


----------



## astronaut (Apr 19, 2006)

I just went to Ulta today and was going to ask a question about the mineral makeup too! Right now it's buy one get one free so you'd be paying $14.00 for 2, essentially $7.00 each. I have Bare Minerals, and I like it. I compared the ingredients of the two and some ingredients are the same, plus or minus a couple things. I'm not sure if it has SPF like Bare Minerals though. And I noticed the Ulta Foundation mineral powder was more loose and less dense compared to BE; not sure if that's a good thing or not. I guess it could be easier to apply and you wouldn't need as much? But anyway, I bought the mineral eyeshadows. Four of them; in Marine, Gold, Petal, and Jade. They are GORGEOUS! Very shimmery with color yet not glittery. Marine slightly looks like Parrot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They were supposed to be $10.00 plus BOGOF but the Ulta I went to messed up and accidentally wrote on a sign that the shadows were $8.00 so I got all 4 shadows for about 13.50 because the honoured the price on the sign for me (although they took the sign off afterwards! ) and plus I had a $3.50 coupon


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 19, 2006)

duuude, my ulta sucks. they said the buy one get one free thing was only eyeshadow and lip products, plus they wouldn't let me use my 3.5o on "new merchandies". i hate the people at my ulta, they're seriously lacking in the customer service dept.


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for the tips guys!

i'm gonna have to go down to my ulta on friday and check some out. Hopefully the BOGO one applies there (it's weird, in the circular it lists them as regular price, so you might've just gotten lucky astronaut!). and hopefully they'll let me use the coupon too =/

i think i'll just go for the eyeshadows though. i hate mineral foundation too... BE always got oily and orange on me with wear.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 19, 2006)

On the website, the mineral makeup is BOGO so it's supposed to be on sale! Bellaetoile, your Ulta people are total turds! lol My Ulta had an official display sign (not typed up like that eyeshadow mistake sign) that said that BOGO was for everything exept for eyeliners and I think lipliners. That's it.

http://www.ulta.com/control/product?... t=&quantity=1


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 
_On the website, the mineral makeup is BOGO so it's supposed to be on sale! Bellaetoile, your Ulta people are total turds! lol My Ulta had an official display sign (not typed up like that eyeshadow mistake sign) that said that BOGO was for everything exept for eyeliners and I think lipliners. That's it._

 
you're right. i just re-checked the circular and it did say that all ulta stuff was BOGO. my bad!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 19, 2006)

rwarrrrr to my ulta. but then again, i've had problems with incompetence there before, they never seem to know anything, and while i don't expect them to be as cosmetically informed as i am because of all the makeup boards i post on, some basic knowledge of makeup SHOULD be necessary to work at a store that sells, well, MAKEUP. i mean, they are BAD at my store, lol. i wanted to look at the mineral eyeshadows, but they had no testers, and refused to open testers for me, and i didn't want to buy the products without even trying them, but the colors were very pretty. maybe i'll go back in a few days, and call ahead of time to ask if the one intelligent MA is working, since i know she'll prove to be helpful.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_rwarrrrr to my ulta. but then again, i've had problems with incompetence there before, they never seem to know anything, and while i don't expect them to be as cosmetically informed as i am because of all the makeup boards i post on, some basic knowledge of makeup SHOULD be necessary to work at a store that sells, well, MAKEUP. i mean, they are BAD at my store, lol. i wanted to look at the mineral eyeshadows, but they had no testers, and refused to open testers for me, and i didn't want to buy the products without even trying them, but the colors were very pretty. maybe i'll go back in a few days, and call ahead of time to ask if the one intelligent MA is working, since i know she'll prove to be helpful._

 
pssst.. just open it yourself  There weren't exactly "testers" of the mineral shadow here either, because the product was new, but I found some eyeshadows that someone (it could have been the employees) had already opened so I tried those.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 13, 2008)

I just bought two mineral shadows this week.  They are $5 until 9/20, I think.  I LOVE them!  I chose Atlantis, which is a deep blue-green, and Amethyst, which is a plum.  I love the two I chose because they have a diamond reflect, which I am a HUGE fan of.  Think of Gold Mode pigment, Pastorale, Sunnydaze, etc.  Anyway, I wore Amethyst, applied wet with mixing medium and using Blackground paint pot as my base.  I loved it!  It was so sparkly and the black base not only made it pop but it made it a little smokey at the edges.  The colors are pigmented and smooth.  Very nice.


----------

